# "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an



## Aka-Aka (10 Dezember 2006)

Neben dem "klassischen" 0137 Pinganrufen bzw Lockanrufen mit 0137 gibt es auch "Spam"(?) für diese Nummern. Etwa in dieser Art:


> Heute, 30.11.06, gegen 13 Uhr wieder einmal 30.000 Euro (Reg.-Nr. 3311) gewonnen! Herr Stephan Böhme (Stimme vom Band) vom Glücksbringer-Verlag in Offenburg (Postfach-Adresse), Tel. 0137-7130045 01377130045 +491377130045, war ein ganz Lieber: Anruf kostet nur 0,98 Euro pro Minute!


Da ich mich nicht damit auskenne, möchte ich nichts dazu schreiben, ich würde das Thema aber gerne aus dem "üblichen" 0137-*Betrug* raushalten.

postings hierzu, die besser in einen "neuen Thread" passen (den ich hier mal eröffnet habe), sind 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=176289#post176289
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=176480#post176480
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=176847#post176847


> Hallo! Dieser Böhme-Anrufscomputer von der Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft Offenburg ruft mich seit fast 2 Wochen täglich mehrmals an und rät mir, diese 0137-7-Nummer anzurufen. Ist die gleiche, wie die oben genannte. Das nervt schon ganz schön!!! Muss jedesmal die Arbeit unterbrechen etc (könnt ja auch was wichtiges sein...)



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=177299#post177299

*Betroffene von 0137-Rückrufbetrug ("Anruf in Abwesenheit" mit 0137-Nummer) bitte nur *hier posten und die in meiner Signatur stehenden links beachten und die "Maßnahmentriade" durchführen: *Beschwerde - Anfrage - Strafanzeige*

Vielen Dank
aka

@Mods: Im Moment reicht das wahrscheinlich so, evtl. muss man doch noch basteln und die postings hierhin verschieben.


----------



## christianmicha (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> postings hierzu, die besser in einen "neuen Thread" passen (den ich hier mal eröffnet habe)
> 
> Vielen Dank
> aka
> ...





Vielleicht passt das alles eher zum  Thema „Cold Calling, illegale Telefonwerbung“ und damit nicht so sehr in „Dialerschutz/Computerbetrug“. Aber das mögen die Mods entscheiden.

Jedenfalls könnte das hier ein Sammelthread für solche kreativen „Firmen“ werden, die offenbar boomen, weil sich der „Einsatz“ doch zu lohnen scheint. Vielleicht wird einer der Betreiber bzw. das mitverdienende Call-Center „Unternehmer des Jahres“. Da kann man dann sagen: „Ich bin dabei gewesen!“...

(Die potentiellen „Kunden“ bzw. Opfer lesen hier - leider - eh nicht mit.)

Hier also gleich mal eine neue Firma für die Sammlung:
„Pro-Sale“ o.ä. aus Schwerin! 
Gestern und heute Abend angerufen worden...
Den ersten Worten der (diesmal leibhaftigen) Anruferin war zu entnehmen, dass es sich um irgendein Lotto-Angebot (es fiel das Wort „6 aus 49“) handelt.
Meinerseits gleich ein paar (sehr freundlich gestellte) Fragen: „Wer hat Ihnen denn erlaubt, mich anzurufen? - Niemand, Sie stehen doch in unserer Kundenkartei! - aha, das war mir neu!; -  Wissen Sie, dass Ihr Anruf illegal ist? - So ein Quatsch, dann würden wir das doch nicht machen! Das ist doch hier kein Werbeanruf!; - Wie ist Ihre Tel.-Nr.? - Die weiß ich jetzt nicht auswendig!...“ - Hatte diesmal keine Lust, mir den ganzen Text einschließlich eventueller Vertragsangebote anzuhören. Ich hörte nur noch: „Das ist aber ein Blödmann!“ und - Auflegen.
Mit dem Blödmann kann ich leben, trotzdem werde ich beim nächsten Anruf mal einen anderswo gelesenen Vorschlag probieren: „Bin jetzt leider etwas in Eile. Rufen Sie doch bitte meine Sekretärin an!“ Auf die Frage nach deren Tel.-Nr.: „110“........
Ich weiß: Das Beste ist natürlich, gleich aufzulegen.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Januar 2007)

*Gibt es die überhaupt*

Exiestiert dieser Verlag Glücksbringer überhaupt. Werden seit wochen angeschrieben und haben bereits uns mehrmals gemeldet und unser Gewin  lautet eine Reisem die wir klar vorher schon n9icht wollten. Nun sollen wir uns melden und anderen Gewinn  anfordern. 

Mdf


Danke


----------



## Unreg (13 Januar 2007)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

Hat jemand überhaupt schon mal gewonnen???


----------



## SEP (13 Januar 2007)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

Ja. Der, dem die 0137-Nummer gehört ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Januar 2007)

*AW: Gibt es die überhaupt*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Exiestiert dieser Verlag Glücksbringer überhaupt. Werden seit wochen angeschrieben und haben bereits uns mehrmals gemeldet und unser Gewin  lautet eine Reisem die wir klar vorher schon n9icht wollten. Nun sollen wir uns melden und anderen Gewinn  anfordern.
> 
> Mdf
> 
> ...


Frag dich doch mal durch, wer die Nummer betreibt
01377130045
mail an infoteam(at)mcn-tele.com mit der Bitte um Bekanntgabe des Letztverantwortlichen zB
Mir antworten die nicht, leider.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Januar 2007)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

Unser Telefon ist den ganzen Tag lahmgelegt, weil andauerend diese elektronische Stimme anruft. Wir haben einen Praxisbetrieb und dies ist geschäftsschädigend. Falls der Betreiber dieser dubiosen Glückbringer Verlagsgesellschaft diese Nachricht lesen sollte, kann er sich - falls der Anruf noch einmal getätigt wird - auf eine saftige Straftanzeige mit Schadenersatzforderungen gefasst machen (und die wird höher als der versprochene Gewinn von 30.000 Euro liegen, dass versichere ich!)


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Januar 2007)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Falls der Betreiber dieser dubiosen Glückbringer Verlagsgesellschaft diese Nachricht lesen sollte,


Frag dich doch mal durch, wer die Nummer betreibt
01377130045
mail an infoteam(at)mcn-tele.com mit der Bitte um Bekanntgabe des Letztverantwortlichen zB
Mir antworten die nicht, leider.
(Warum tut das eigentlich offenbar keiner???)


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Januar 2007)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

Hallo Allerseits,

wurde gestern gleich 2 x angerufen....sollte mir erst Papier und Bleistift holen..."Er" ruft in ein paar Minuten wieder an...

Ich habe unter der Rufnummer (0781) 9193-221 des Offenburger Verlages versucht, mich zu beschweren....es ging aber niemand dran.


die Telefonnummer, unter der der Offenburger Verlag agiert, wird über

mcn tele.com AG
[ edit] 
Gartenstraße 23
61352 Bad Homburg v.d.H.
Tel. +49 (0) 6172-90 30 ***
Fax +49 (0) 6172-90 30 619
eMail: [email protected]

betrieben.

Rechlich gesehen geschieht ein solcher Anruf am Rande der Legalität (mir wurde von der Polizei erläutert, dass es nicht verboten ist, jemanden anzurufen, dessen Telefonnummer öffentlich bekannt ist.....das ist zwar ärgerlich und ich kann es selbst auch nicht als gut erachten, aber was soll man machen?....
Der genaue Text der fraglichen Telefonansage ist mit Sicherheit rechtlich geprüft und die Staatsanwaltschaft hat keine Handhabe, dagegen vorzugehen.
Eine Anzeige in diesem Fall läuft ins Leere - ob mir (Euch allen) das passt oder nicht.

Aber dann muss es im Gegenzug ja auch legal sein, wenn sich jeder bei dem Anbieter der Telefonnummer (siehe oben) mal genauer erkundigt (z.B. die Frage stellt, was der Blödsinn der Offenburger Verlagsgesellschaft denn soll)  ...blablabla.....und die Jungs auch mal ein wenig beschäftigt....oder?


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Januar 2007)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

Ich werde bereits seit ca. 7 Monaten von solcen Gewinner-Betreuungen per Postzugang belästigt und um Rückruf gebettelt, da ich doch bestimmt kein Geld verschenken möchte. Ich habe alle diese Mitteilungen vernichtet, aber bis dato kommen immer neue nun vom Glücksbringer, 77616 Offenburg. "Um Gottes Willen, antworten Sie heute noch, sonst riskieren Sie den kompletten Wert-Punkte Verlust"  - einfach unverschämt - und es fallen auch noch Leute darauf rein. Höchste Warnung an alle - alles vernichten, nicht reagieren oder eben klagen - was aber sehr teuer kommen kann.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Januar 2007)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=182954#post182954
tun. Bitte.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Januar 2007)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*



			
				mcn-tele schrieb:
			
		

> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> 
> Die mcn tele.com AG ist ein Verbindungsnetzbetreiber (Carrier), der u. a. die technische Zuführung von Anrufen über Service-Rufnummern zu Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen gewährleistet. Über diese Service-Rufnummern können Dienste-Anbieter unterschiedliche Dienstleistungen bereitstellen, deren Inanspruchnahme über die Telefonrechnung abgerechnet wird. Diese Dienstleistungen reichen von telefonischen Beratungsdiensten, Spendenhotlines und Gewinnspielen bis hin zu Adult-Entertainment und Life-Style-Angeboten im Zusammenhang mit dem Internet. Verbindungsentgelte, die auf Ihrer Telefonrechnung aufgeführt sind, können daher nicht nur durch Telefonanrufe, sondern auch durch die Nutzung eines kostenpflichtigen Internetangebotes entstehen.
> 
> ...


?????


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Mai 2007)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

hallo,
langsam hab ich auch schon die schnauze voll mein vater kriegt jede woche post von denen das er 52500punkte hat und sich davon ein sachpreis aussuchen kann aber nur wenn er diese nummer anruft 09003-00113214248(1,99 pro minute)
was soll das??
Wir wollen keine Post mehr werd einen brief dahin schicken das sie es sein lassen sollen mit dem schicken der post.


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (9 Mai 2007)

*09003 00113214248*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...09003-00113214248(1,99 pro minute)
> 
> ...werd einen brief dahin schicken, dass sie es sein lassen sollen...


Schick den Brief lieber an die Bundesnetzagentur. Die können die Nummer abklemmen und ein Rechnungslegungs-/Inkassoverbot verhängen. Hier gibt's das Formular: http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/7662.pdf

Die Nummer ist übrigens laut BNetzA nicht ausgegeben. Hast du dich evtl. vertan?

Einen Brief von einem Privatmann werden die Herrschaften nicht mal ignorieren, sondern eher noch die Adresse als aktiv weiterverkaufen.

Wuschel


----------



## News (9 Mai 2007)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> (mir wurde von der Polizei erläutert, dass es nicht verboten ist, jemanden anzurufen, dessen Telefonnummer öffentlich bekannt ist.....


Wenn es sich um Werbeanrufe (Cold Calls) handelt, ist es aber verboten, sofern vorher keine geschäftliche Beziehung zwischen beiden Seiten bestand.
Warum dir die Polizei etwas anderes erzählt, weiß ich nicht...und kann mich nur wundern.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Mai 2007)

*Aw: 09003 00113214248*



Wuschel_MUC schrieb:


> Die Nummer ist übrigens laut BNetzA nicht ausgegeben. Hast du dich evtl. vertan?



Hat er nicht 


Diensteanbieter:
Glücks-Bringer
Verlagsgesellschaft mbH
Hanns-Martin-Schleyer-Str. 10
77656 Offenburg

ganz unverschleiert... Na sowas... aber dazu sah ich jetzt nix


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2007)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

Die Offenburger Adresse ist die selbe, unter der eine Mediacom direct GmbH agierte ("Lindas Central Versand" - Gewinnzusagen über jew. 25 000 Euro). Im Zusammenhang mit dieser Firma, die seit Mitte 05 in Insolvenz ist, wurden genannt:

mediacall direct, Düsseldorf (jetzt Ratingen), GF: A.A.;
Call Base , Ratingen (zeitweilger GF: A.A.);
Net - telecom, Ratingen (GF: A.A.)

Gemeinsame Obergesellschaft ist eine Brain Concepts S.L. mit Sitz auf Ibiza, wahrscheinlich eine reine Briefkasten - Holding. Net - telecom  tritt gegenwärtig als Auftraggeber für folgende Rufnummer bei mcn. tele -com auf: 0900 3900502 (versprochen wird eine "kostenlose Flugreise im Wert von 1.200 Euro).

Es erstaunt mich zu erfahren, dass unter der Offenburger Adresse immer noch "Firmen" agieren, die mit Gewinnzusagen zu tun haben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Mai 2007)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Es erstaunt mich zu erfahren, dass unter der Offenburger Adresse immer noch "Firmen" agieren, die mit Gewinnzusagen zu tun haben.


...vielleicht bräuchten die deutschen Behörden manchmal ein wenig bessere *Brain Concepts*...
Oder mehr Wühlmäuse vom Kaliber eines federico?
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=62347&highlight=brain+concepts#post62347
(dann könnte man sich auch den Streit darüber sparen, was man an Ergebnissen öffentlich posten darf und was nicht)
Oder mehr Juristen vom Kaliber eines Justus?
http://www.jur-abc.de/
Oder einfach ein bisschen mehr Engagement (Voraussetzung wäre eine entsprechende Ausstattung, insbesondere im Bereich "Manpower").
Voraussetzung hierfür wäre der politische Wille, Schwerpunkte zu setzen z.B. im Bereich Verbraucherschutz. Aber das ist in diesen Zeiten noch eines der kleineren Übel unserer Gesellschaft...

In der Sache habe ich doch direkt vor Dir etwas versteckt dieselbe Frage gestellt...



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ...
> Hanns-Martin-Schleyer-Str. 10
> 77656 Offenburg
> ...
> *ganz unverschleiert... Na sowas... aber dazu sag ich jetzt nix *



Kuck mal auch hier
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=112345#post112345


----------



## klappstuhl (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

Der Fall der Gewinne versprechenden Mediacom zeigt, wie effektiv  Abzocker  bekämpft werden können, wenn sich das gesetzgeberische Ziel mit , ich nenn es mal so - Erwerbsinteressen verbinden lässt. Man erweitere den § 661 a BGB auf Telefonanrufe und beziehe die "Dienstleister" in die Haftung für versprochene Gewinne ein: Die Belästigung wäre "von heute auf morgen" erledigt.


----------



## Reeni (10 Juli 2007)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

Schon wider mal Post vom Glücksbringerverlag bekommen.
Diesmal sah der Brief aber aus wie eine ,,Gerichtliche Zustellung ''mit großem Aufdruck  ''Mahnverfahren''.
Da wir in einem kleinen Ort wohnen und eine Firma haben wurden wir gefragt warum uns gemahnt wird.
Alles nur wegen diesem blöden Brief ,der doch nur [.....] ist, aber erzähl das mal den fragenden Kunden!!!

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## sascha (10 Juli 2007)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

Beim Thema Offenburg und Gewinnbriefen fällt mir immer folgende Geschichte ein. Warum sind die eigentlich in Insolvenz gegangen?


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

Diese Glückbringer Gesellschaft verwendet auch "garantierte" Gewinnbenachrichtigungen, um Leute zum Anruf einer schweineteuren 0900er-Telefonnummer zu locken. Vorsicht!


----------



## sascha (16 Juli 2007)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

Uuund Schluss damit:



> Mit Beschluss vom 2. Juli 2007 lehnte das Verwaltungsgericht (VG) Köln den Eilantrag eines Netzbetreibers gegen einen Bescheid der Bundesnetzagentur ab. Am 19. Juni 2007 hatte die Behörde die Abschaltung der Mehrwertdiensterufnummer (0)900 3 268 855 wegen Rufnummern-Spam angeordnet, nachdem sie durch Beschwerden Kenntnis darüber erhalten hatte, dass ohne Einwilligung unaufgeforderte Werbeanrufe auf die Telefonanschlüsse von Verbrauchern erfolgten. Um an angebotenen Gewinnspielen teilzunehmen, wurden die Angerufenen animiert, mittels Tastendruck der Ziffern 5 und 2 einer Weiterleitung auf die Mehrwertdiensterufnummer zuzustimmen. Eine Preisangabe zu der (0)900er Rufnummer erfolgte nicht.
> 
> In einer umfangreichen mehrseitigen Begründung stärkte das VG nachhaltig die Position der Bundesnetzagentur und führte aus, dass die Behörde gegen jegliche Verstöße gegen das Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb (UWG) bei der Nutzung von (0)900er Nummern einschreiten könne. Telefonwerbung beeinträchtige den Angerufenen erheblich in seiner verfassungsrechtlich geschützten Privatsphäre. Sie sei ein grober Missbrauch des Telefonanschlusses, weil sie ein praktisch unkontrollierbares Eindringen in die Privatsphäre des Angerufenen ermögliche. Bereits die Nennung einer Rufnummer in den Werbeanrufen stelle eine Werbemaßnahme dar.
> 
> ...



http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...20b03bf8,0/2/2__7/Rufnummern-Spammer_3uh.html


----------



## technofreak (16 Juli 2007)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*



> In einer umfangreichen mehrseitigen Begründung stärkte das VG nachhaltig die Position der Bundesnetzagentur


Dann hoffen wir mal, dass die BNetzA von dieser *gestärkten*  Position intensiven Gebrauch machen wird...


----------



## webwatcher (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

http://www.augsblog.de/2007/07/16/richter-als-gluecks-bringer/


> Richter als *Glücks-Bringer*


 :thumb:


----------



## klappstuhl (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*



sascha schrieb:


> Beim Thema Offenburg und Gewinnbriefen fällt mir immer folgende Geschichte ein. Warum sind die eigentlich in Insolvenz gegangen?




LCV war als Scheinfirma ohne Geschäftsbetrieb ohnehin nur auf Zeit angelegt. Mediacom direct (die Offenburger Firma) musste dicht gemacht werden, weil absehbar war, dass das Gericht früher oder später den Beteuerungen, Mediacom sei nur "Dienstleister", der Nummern vermietet, nicht mehr folgen würde. Es häuften sich also die Urteile auf Gewinnauszahlung (bei jedesmal 25.000 Euro kommt einiges zusammen) und der Laden wurden plangemäß zu gemacht. 

Die Angelegenheit könnte für M.H. und R.W. (jetzt: Glücks-Bringer) trotzdem richtig teuer werden, aber dazu sag ich jetzt mal nichts.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 August 2007)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

Hallo, habe auch Post vom Glücksbringer Verlag bekommen. Wie wäre es wenn Ihr euch die Mühe macht und das Kleingedruckte lesen würdet? Auf der ersten Seite ist auch ganz deutlich von Gewinnpunkten die Rede und nicht von Euronen. Desweiteren kann man unter das örtliche auch eine "normale Telefonnummer bekommen: 0781 936839-0. Wer an den Mist glaubt, soll da mal anrufen.
Viele Grüße
Blondie


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2007)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

Hallo liebe Mitbürger,

 möchte ich euch nur kurz mitteilen, dass ich mir meine 30.000 Punkte unter
der Nr.  0 90 03 - 00 1163 4424  
freischalten soll.

oder schriftlich
Abteilung Gewinner-Betreuung
Glücksbringer GmbH
Postfach 2670
77 616 Offenburg


Bei mir landet so etwas gleich im Müll.

Es ist bedauerlich, dass solche Unternehmen die mit solchen Arbeitstechniken dann über Telefonrechnungen die Leute abzocken, nicht aus dem Verkehr gezogen werden, aber in unseren Gesetzen finden fiffige immer die bewußte Lücke.


----------



## Nilgens (5 September 2007)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

Hatte auch heute so eine 'Glücksbotschaft' wobei ja nicht gesagt wird, in welcher Einheit der Gewinn ist ! Bezeichnend ist jedoch, dass das Unternehmen selbst sagt, dass der Zweck 'Kundengewinnung' ist.

Solche Sachen gehören sofort in den Müll !

Michael


----------



## Unregistriert (27 November 2007)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

Merke: Es gibt eine einfache Regel: Es schenkt Dir im Leben niemand etwas und schon garnicht wenn man bei einem Spiel nix eingezahlt hat. Somit kann man diese inflationären Spiele alle in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

Hi,

auch wir haben heute einen Brief dieser merkwürdigen Firma aus Offenburg bekommen, in dem meiner Frau ein Gewinn von 26.500 offeriert wurde. Zurückrufen sollen wir die 0900-3-7700208815 für satte 1,99 pro Minute. Ich selbst habe mir das Schreiben dreimal angeschaut und gedacht, wie können die so Dumm sein - sind versprochene Gewinne doch mittlerweile einklagbar.

Erst nach dem dritten Lesen habe ich den Trick durchschaut. Mehrfach wurde geschrieben, dass meine Frau 26.500 gewonnen habe, dass dieses auf ein "Sonderkonto" überwiesen werde und das eine andere Frau gerade 15.000 gewonnen hat. Sogar eine Belehrung hinsichtlich §661 BGB ist dort abgebildet - und da gingen mir die Augen auf. Dort steht dann:

Zitat  "ein Wert-Punkte-Betrag von 20.000 garantiert Ihnen einen Sachpreis von z.B. im Wert von 870,-- Euro (achthundertsiebzig Euro) zu erhalten.

Da habe ich dann das ganze System kapiert. Vorher (aufmerksame Leser merken jetzt auch in diesem Beitrag - ich habe vorher nie eine Währung genannt) wird dem Leser geschickt durch die Summen und Begrifflichkeiten wie "Sonderkonto" und "überwiesen" suggeriert, es handele sich um Geld. Die Zahlenfolge endet aber nie mit einem Eurozeichen, geschweige denn mit dem Wort Euro. Und das Zitat spricht von einem "zum Beispiel-Gewinn". Das kann aber auch ein gebrauchter Kaugummi sein. 

Ich fürchte - bin aber kein Jurist -, das ganze ist so geschickt aufgemacht, dass man da nicht einmal mit einer Strafanzeige etwas erreicht.

Viele Grüße von einem stozen Besitzer (ich besitze 10.000.000, bloss was?).


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

Melde Dich doch bitte hier an und sende mir eine Kopie des briefes. Oder schicke sie an die Betreiber des Forums. Danke.

 Ihre Sucheingabe war zu lang. Die gesuchte Rufnummer wurde auf 7 Stellen gekürzt.
0900 - 3 - 770020 	
Diensteanbieter:
Glücks-Bringer
Verlagsgesellschaft mbH
Hanns-Martin-Schleyer-Str. 10
77656 Offenburg 	
Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
Tue *Nov 6* 07:27:12 UTC+0100 *2007*

Im *November 2007* bekommt die *Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft* noch Nummern von der Bundesnetzagentur. Völlig unverständlich



> *Am 19. Juni [2007]* hatte die Bundesnetzagentur die Abschaltung der Mehrwertdienste-Nummer 09003 268 855 wegen Rufnummern-Spams angeordnet. Zuvor hatten sich etliche Verbraucher bei den Regulierern über dubiose Werbe-Anrufe beschwert. In denen war für ein Gewinnspiel geworben worden. Um daran teilnehmen zu können, sollten die Angerufenen die Ziffern 2 und 5 klicken und so zustimmen, dass sie zu der teuren 0900-Nummer umgeleitet werden. „Eine Preisangabe zu der 0900er Rufnummer erfolgte nicht“, so die Netzagentur.
> 
> Die Behörde ordnete also die Abschaltung der 0900-Nummer an, *die auf die „Glücks-Bringer Verlagsgesellschaft“ in Offenburg registriert war – übrigens wie etliche andere Nummern auch, zu denen schon seit Längerem Verbraucherbeschwerden vorliegen.*


Aber klar! Für per Post zugestellte 0900-Werbung ist die BNetzA bestimmt nicht zuständig. Das hat man doch dem SWR erzählt...
http://www.swr.de/infomarkt/multimedia/-/id=2249336/nid=2249336/did=2678368/vmlnk7/index.html


> Die Behörde also als Spielball von Betrügern. Enttäuschend ist auch das Ergebnis bei unseren Missbrauchs-Meldungen: Gewinnspiele per Post? Da sei man gar nicht zuständig!


Es erscheint undenkbar, dass die Behörde nicht ganz genau weiß, mit wem man es zu tun hat. Es ist mehr als skandalös, dass altbekannte Bauernfänger ungestört ihr Unwesen treiben dürfen und die Verbraucher keinen haben, der sie halbwegs schützt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die Offenburger Adresse ist die selbe, unter der eine Mediacom direct GmbH agierte ("Lindas Central Versand" - Gewinnzusagen über jew. 25 000 Euro). Im Zusammenhang mit dieser Firma, die seit Mitte 05 in Insolvenz ist, wurden genannt:
> 
> mediacall direct, Düsseldorf (jetzt Ratingen), GF: A.A.;
> Call Base , Ratingen (zeitweilger GF: A.A.);
> ...


auch die Bundesnetzagentur hat schon bemerkt, dass da was faul ist
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2008/kw09/s29020.html


----------



## Unregistriert (17 März 2008)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

Hallo an alle

ich habe heute einen Brief vom diesem Verlag bekommen und da ich ein Sehr Mißtrauischer
Mensch bin hab ich mir mal die Rückseite genau angeschaut. 1 Mann Kann kein Geld gewinnen da es Deutlich drinnsteht das kein Geldgewinne ausgezahlt werden nur Sachgewinne und daran glaub ich nicht . Weiter steht das die Daten zur erfassung neuer Kunden benötigt werden .
und die Tel. Nr. ist nun eine 09003 00 1130 15418
Diese nummer kostet 2,99 € und da sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein wenn man die nummer genau anschaut sieht man nach der 09003 nochmal die 00 das könnte eine verbindung ins ausland sein so wird es noch mal teuerer.

Also ich kann nur Raten wegwerfen


----------



## Unregistriert (17 März 2008)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*



> Ihre Sucheingabe war zu lang. Die gesuchte Rufnummer wurde auf 7 Stellen gekürzt.
> 0900 - 3 - 001130
> 
> Diensteanbieter:
> ...


...


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2008)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

Habe auch schon öfters Post von solchen Firmen bekommen. Jetzt auch wieder von die Glücksbringer Gmbh.
Ich bestelle dort immer ganz gerne, den man bekommt dann kostenlos Ware. Man braucht diese zwar nicht unbedingt, aber für kolo nehme ich sie gerne.
Wie das geht???
Bei einigen Anbietern kann man noch auf rechnung bestellen. dies tue ich dann auch.
Z.B. bei die firma Schlemmer( die Ware schmeckt sogar sehr gut).

Wie gesagt, ich bestelle nur, wenn es auf Rechnung geht, nie per Nachnahme.
die Rechnungen werden natürlich nicht bezahlt. Wenn dann die Mahnungen kommen, antworte ich, das wenn ich die zugesagten gewinne bekomme, werde ich auch die Rechnungen bezahlen.

Wenn dann Inkasso usw. kommt, schreibe ich das gleiche. Ich schreiben dem Inkasso dann auch, wir können dies gerne gerichtlich klären lassen und einme Gerichtstermin sehe ich gelassen entgegen.
Ich würde dann die gesammten Unterlagen mitbringen und die Gewinnsummen wären ja weit höher als die Rechnungen der bestellten Ware. Natürlich würde ich auch die Medien informieren und zu diesem Gerichtstermin mitbringen.

ihr könnt mir glauben, ich habe dann nie mehr etwas von disen Firmen gehört, wegen den offenen Rechnungen.
Ich bekomme sogar wieder Gewinnmitteilungen von die Firma Schlemmer usw.

Somit habe ich sicherlich schon Ware für 800-1000 Euro bekommen und nie bezahlt. Leider kann man jetzt bei den meisten Firmen nur noch per Nachnahme bestellen. Das tue ich natürlich nicht.
aber wenn es auf Rechnung geht, macht das doch alle mal mit. Vielleicht lassen die es dann mal mit dieser Abzocker Methode.

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 09003009011 an*

Moin aus Hamburg zusammen, 
mich hat diese "seltsame" Firma heute Mittag auf meinem Mobilen versucht zu erreichen. Text von Band Sie haben einen R. Twingo oder 10.000€ in Bar gewonnen, rufen Sie sofort 0900 300 90 11 für 1.99,--€ die Minute an damit ............ verf.

der Absender war Mobil 0152 035 702 08

Ich habe nichts mit denen am Hut und meine Mob. Nr. ist nirgendwo öffentlich(Pre Paid- Sim Karte).

HANDS OF! Und euch immer ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel.
Petje Puck 

P.S. Revers/rückwartssuche bei Klicktel oder ähnl. ist zum lokalisieren solcher Fakes ziemlich gut


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

Ich wurde gestern auch auf meinem Handy von folgender Nummer angeklingelt: 01745374788.

Als ich die Nummer daraufhin zurückrief, erzählte mir auch eine Männerstimme vom Band, dass ich einen Renault oder halt das Bargeld gewonnen habe und das ja noch meine Daten gebraucht werden und ich auch im Call Center (0900 3009011) anrufen soll, etc. Eine Firma wurde dabei aber nicht genannnt.

Ich frage mich, wie die an meine Nummer rangekommen sind, weil ich die nie irgendwo angebe! Verkaufen denn Mobilfunkanbieter die Kundennummern?

Mich ärgert diese Dreistigkeit, dass sie einen einfach anklingeln! In meinem Bekanntenkreis ist das nämlich üblich, wenn jemand kein Guthaben hat. Also am Besten gar nicht mehr Nummern zurückrufen?

Kann man da irgendetwas machen? Mir gefällt es auch nicht, dass irgend so eine fadenscheinige "Firma" meine Nummer hat, vor Allem in den Zeiten des Datenverkaufs!


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

Morgen beginnt der Prozess:

http://www.staz-online.de/mediafactory/Archiv/Staz/2009_Staz_03/ST_0309_O01.pdf


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

Möge der Prozess den Glücksbringern so viel Glück bringen, wie sie verdienen. Und hoffen wir, dass der recht groß angelegte Prozess nicht auf "Hamburger Weise" beendet wird...
Ach ja: Im verlinkten Zeitungsbericht fehlt der eine oder andere Name. Schade 
Am Ende des Prozesses könnten einige Leute mit einem großen Flammkuchenessen feiern... Zum Flammkuchen passt harter österreichischer Gouda allemal, gell Justus?
Mehr Justi (Justusse) täten Deutschland gut...


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

Baden Online - Portal der Ortenau


> Gericht und Telefonabzocker einigen sich auf Bewährung
> Prozess in Offenburg: Mehrzahl der Anklagepunkte gegen Geständnis und hohe Geldauflage eingestellt


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Und hoffen wir, dass der recht groß angelegte Prozess nicht auf "Hamburger Weise" beendet wird...


Das ist die typische lächerliche Weise, den Anschein zu erwecken, die deutsche Justiz würde noch arbeiten. Ich bleibe dabei: Wer ein Verbrechen konzipiert, dessen gerichtliche Aufarbeitung komplizierter ist als ein Ladendiebstahlverfahren gegen einen griechischen Gastarbeitersohn, der geht quasi straffrei aus.
Vorher tönt man rum, von wegen "Ersatzschöffen, damit das Verfahren durchgezogen werden kann" und so - und dann so 'was. 

es stinkt in diesem Lande, von A wie Abzocker bis Z wie Zumwinkel.


> In dem Verfahren um die Jahre 2002/2003 kommen die drei Hauptangeklagten glimpflich davon. Doch es droht ihnen weiterer Ärger. Auch die Schwerpunktstaatsanwaltschaft Mannheim ermittelt gegen das Trio.
> Das Geschäft soll mit einem Gewinnheftchen seit Anfang 2007 ähnlich gelaufen sein: Gewinnversprechen und 0900er-Nummern, zwischen 1,99 und 2,99 Euro pro Minute. Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft gehen von Kosten in Höhe von 50 Euro pro Anrufer aus. Ein Prozesstermin ist aber noch nicht bekannt.


Blubberblubber - und 2012 kommt dann der Prozess gegen den Herrn, der von Spanien aus die Masche weiter führt - über eine slowakische Firma...
:wall:


> Außerdem lägen die Taten bereits sehr lange zurück.


Die Firmenverstrickungen sind doch seit Jahren bekannt:
http://www.jur-abc.de/cms/index.php?id=1000
Aber es dauert halt ewig, weil unsere Ermittler völlig überfordert sind. Das ist eine große Gefahr für die Demokratie (weil quasi rechtsfreie Räume entstehen) und die Sicherheit des Staates, aber: wen da oben interessiert denn die Sicherheit des Staates, solange der Flughafen auf den Jungferninseln funktioniert...


----------



## webwatcher (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Aber es dauert halt ewig, weil unsere Ermittler völlig überfordert sind


[ir]

Das wäre vollkommen anders, wenn es den Bundestrojaner auch für Internetabzocker gäbe 
heise Security - 20.01.09 - BKA-Chef will Bundestrojaner auch gegen organisierte Kriminalität einsetzen

[/ir]


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

Ok, unter organisierte Kriminalität versteht man dann wohl _zwei_ griechische Gastarbeitersöhne, die _zusammen mit einer Cousine_ im Laden drei Birnen stehlen. Wenn die Cousine das dann brühwarm via Webcam dem Cousin in Athen erzählt, kommt der Bundestrojaner und übermorgen das SEK. So stell ich mir das vor.
Um wie viel Geld ging es bei den Glücksbringern gleich wieder? 24 Millionen, davon 6 Millionen für Werbung und Telcos? Prima. Dafür Bewährungsstrafen und 3 Mio Bußgeld. Super Abschreckung. Das ist, wie wenn der griechische Gastarbeitersohn von den drei geklauten Birnen die Kerngehäuse zurück geben müsste...


----------



## christianmicha (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

Inhaftiert wird man wegen solcher Delikte (Fall Jonas: Justiz zieht erste Konsequenzen | MDR.DE), nicht etwa wegen Steuerhinterziehung in Millionenhöhe oder betrügerischem Bankrott...:wall:
Und hier: Vater gesteht Misshandlung von Jonas | MDR.DE

PS: Vielleicht fehlte der Mutter das Geld für einen "Deal" mit dem Gericht?


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

Das passt ja gut...
WELT DEBATTE - Kommentare - Kapitulation vor zu viel Strafverfahren


> Die bereits lange schon praktizierten Absprachen in Strafverfahren werden jetzt durch eine Rechtsgrundlage vom Bundesgerichtshof legalisiert. Eine Kapitulation - Prozessökonomie geht vor Aufklärung.





> Wenn ein Urteil aber nur noch die Summe dessen ist, worauf Richter, Staatsanwalt und Angeklagter sich geeinigt haben, wird das Recht zur Handelsware, das Gericht zum Basar.


pressrelations.de | Pressemitteilungen


> "Der Deal muss nicht gesetzlich erlaubt, sondern gesetzlich verboten werden. Er stellt einen unwürdigen Handel mit der Gerechtigkeit dar. Das Strafgesetzbuch ist kein Handelsgesetzbuch. Der Deal bevorzugt die finanziell Bessergestellten und führt zu einem Zweiklassenstrafrecht. Der Reiche kann sich gewissermaßen freikaufen, der Hartz IV - Empfänger nicht."




Zypries-Initiative: „Kein Mauscheln in Hinterzimmern“ - Deutschland - FOCUS Online


> Das Gericht bleibt immer verpflichtet, die Wahrheit umfassend zu ermitteln. Es darf also bei der Beweis- und Schuldklärung keine Abkürzungen geben. *Eine formelhaftes Geständnis des Angeklagten reicht nicht.*


Ich war in München Zeuge eines Deals - da musste der Angeklagte nur gestehen, um quasi straffrei (auf Bewährung) ins Ausland abziehen zu dürfen. Er bekam das Geständnis aber leider nicht über die Lippen... Erst beim dritten Anlauf klappte es dann. Es war eine lächerliche und beschämende Absurdität. 

Beim Dialerdeal in Hamburg war der Deal in meinen Augen auch eine bequeme Methode, andere unangenehme Fragen nicht erörtern zu müssen. Auch das ist zu verurteilen. 

Beim Glücksbringerprozeß war zu lesen 





> Die werden bis zu einem Jahr und sechs Monate Haft auf Bewährung bestraft, sofern Klaus Z., Rolf Heinz W. und Michael H. die Taten gestehen. *Das taten sie gestern auch, in dürren, von ihren Verteidigern verlesenen Sätzen.*


 ...eben formelhaft...


Justiz als Handelsware ist wertezersetzend und höchst gefährlich für unseren Staat. Außerdem ist es absurd, jahrelang Ermittlungen auf Staatskosten zu führen, Gutachter zu bestellen usw. usf., wenn am Ende kein Urteil und keine Strafe dabei rauskommt.
Der Deal an sich hebt meines Erachtens auch die Regeln auf, die es für Bewährungsstrafen gibt:


> Voraussetzung dafür, dass eine Strafaussetzung zur Bewährung erfolgen kann, ist eine Verurteilung zu einer Freiheitsstrafe von nicht mehr als zwei Jahren. *Darüber hinaus muss dem Verurteilten für die Zukunft eine "günstige Sozialprognose" gestellt werden können, d.h. es muss zu erwarten sein, dass er auch ohne die Einwirkung des Strafvollzugs künftig keine Straftaten mehr begehen wird.*


Gilt das bei den Glücksbringern wirklich? Stehen nicht schon die nächsten Firmen aus dem "Dunstkreis" der Verurteilten in den Startlöchern, gesteuert aus dem Ausland von einer einschlägig bekannten Person? Für mich stinkt das zum Himmel - und wenn wir hier die ersten beschwerden wegen der slowakischen Firma haben, werde ich darauf zurück kommen!


----------



## christianmicha (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

Und das ergaunerte Geld dürfen die Herrschaften behalten?
18 Milionen Reingewinn minus 3 mal 1 Million = 15 Millionen.
Da kann man doch neidisch werden!
Nachahmer (oder Fortsetzer) werden sich ganz schnell finden, es kann ja nichts passieren!
Super Geschäftsidee, sowas braucht Deutschland "in Zeiten der Finanz- und Wirtschaftskrise".


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: "Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft": Rufen Sie 01377130045 an*

Meine Kollegen in UK fragen sich auch immer, warum ausgerechnet im Mehrwertbereich so eklatant lax mit Verfehlungen umgegangen wird: Entkriminalisierung in großem Stil und quasi niemals ernsthafte Bestrafungen. Selbst die Osnabrücker Dialerbetrüger haben ja wohl einiges an Kohle retten können... und das war noch der schmerzhafteste Prozess für Mehrwertbetrüger...


----------

